# Swap meet in Colorado



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone interested in a swap meet we could have it here at the shop Straight line Hobbys and speedy way in Westminster CO let me know and we car plan one


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool Idea ! 
Maybe help some of the guys score that special part or kit they are looking for.. 
CJ


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

When and if you guys are planning to add HO scale to the swap meet and show. I would be willing to show up with some parts, bodies and stuff!! That is as long as CJ can put me up for a couple of nights!! LOL pig


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Partspig were open for anything were going to meet with some guys and see when a good time would be for everyone


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds good! I hope that I can work it into my schedule and attend! The bags are packed with goodies as I never unpacked them from the Richfield show! pig


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Well Denver is only 8 Hours.....Job Job ahhh any one need computer work done?


----------

